# Help me choose a FATZ's BBQ PigPowder ad image



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 25, 2005)

Okay Fatz, to show that I have the upmost faith in you and your products, I ordered 2 bottles of your pig powder, but I need it before Super Bowl Sunday. I'm doing pulled pork for the boys at the firehouse and would love to try it out that day. Thanks


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 25, 2005)

how bout "Fatz in the Fire"


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 26, 2005)

Now I can't wait!


----------



## Finney (Jan 26, 2005)

I like the humor in #2. 

Also Like Woodwriter's "Fatz in the Fire"


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 26, 2005)

How 'bout, "If Texas Bill is out of his rub, mine ain't the worst stuff you could rub on your butt!!  "

Honestly, since I am a very self-centered, I like #2!


----------



## Finney (Jan 26, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> How 'bout, "If Texas Bill is out of his rub, mine ain't the worst stuff you could rub on your butt!!  "
> 
> Honestly, since I am a very self-centered, I like #2!



Now that's funny.    But true.  :?


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 26, 2005)

#3 to read.....

                                      PIG
                        never tasted so good!


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 26, 2005)

Lets keep working...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 26, 2005)

FATZ said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bingo...I got an email from you today saying it was shipped. Thats service! :thx:  \/


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 26, 2005)

FATZ said:
			
		

> How about...
> 
> FATZ's BBQ PigPowder...
> It's better than weed.



Come on now Fatz, That's a lie. You can't just lie.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 26, 2005)

Nope, But I tried weed ......once ;-)


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Nope, But I tried weed ......once ;-)


You didn't inhale either, did you??!!   :-D


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 27, 2005)

well how bout...."Never trust a skinny cook!"


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 27, 2005)

I like that one Capn


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 27, 2005)

I think that Is Jane's Tag Line!!  Heisters!!!!


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 27, 2005)

Has anybody here tried it, besides Fatz? 

Fatz, tell us something about it, how would you describe it, flavorwise? and anything else you might want us prospective buyers to know.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 27, 2005)

Yeah, like how is it compared to TXBBQ Rub #1 or #2???  Similar, different, not the same ballpark???  
INFO...btw Bruce, Chris Finney ordered some the other day so he will give us the low down...thoes shirts look cool Fatboy...do they *ONLY *come in yellow?!?!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2005)

He could do...
like Candy Sue

 8)


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 27, 2005)

Greg, did you look around the site at all?

http://www.cafepress.com/tshirtshed/342815


----------



## Finney (Jan 27, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Yeah, like how is it compared to TXBBQ Rub #1 or #2???  Similar, different, not the same ballpark???
> INFO...btw Bruce, Chris Finney ordered some the other day so he will give us the low down...thoes shirts look cool Fatboy...do they *ONLY *come in yellow?!?!



Not me Rempe.  It was Nick.
But if Fatz wants to send some my way... I'd be right proud to test it.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 27, 2005)

I'll be using it on super bowl sunday and I'll give a report after that. If it's 1/2 as good as Fatz says, it will be great. I can't wait to try it!


----------



## Finney (Jan 27, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> If it's 1/2 as good as Fatz says, it will be great.



_(Chris whispering)_ Hey Nick, you listening to a guy with 'Fatz' tatooed across his belly.  :roll:



just kidding Fatz


----------



## Smokin' U (Jan 27, 2005)

Come on all you Marketing folks; sex sells! :getbtw: 

How about "Sweet to rub on your Meat"?


----------



## Finney (Jan 27, 2005)

No I don't.   I wanted to mess with Nick more than joke at you.

But hey... two for one.  I can't pass up a bargain.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks for the link Bruce  ...Hey Fatzo...will they do a shirt for me with a BBQ 4 U forum theme??

PS, how about hhokin a brotha up wit a T...NICE!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 27, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":1nlme7hd]If it's 1/2 as good as Fatz says, it will be great.



_(Chris whispering)_ Hey Nick, you listening to a guy with 'Fatz' tatooed across his belly.  :roll:



just kidding Fatz[/quote:1nlme7hd]

Hey....what can I tell you! Somebody has to be a guinia pig so it might as well be me! :-D


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey Fatz, did you tone down the hashish content in this batch? Last time, I just kept getting hungrier the more I ate!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 27, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Hey Fatz, did you tone down the hashish content in this batch? Last time, I just kept getting hungrier the more I ate!!!!!!!!



That will bring me back to my high school days!


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 28, 2005)

Alright Fatz, talked me into it, just placed my order. Doing ribs for a super bowl party if you can get it here by then that would be great if not I'll just have to use some other inferior rub I've got sitting around.

The ribs won't be as good and everyone will be disappointed, but I'll tell 'em I tried, hopefully they'll understand.

But don't worry, I guess we'll be fine if you can't get here by a week from Saturday. Hell I could probably drive to Louisiana, pick it up and be back by then, if you think that might be better let me know.

 :evillaugh:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 28, 2005)

Fatz, isn't it nice how Bruce beats around the bush for his shipping assurance!!


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks buddy, just messin' with you! Looking forward to using them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2005)

Just ordered mine!  8)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 28, 2005)

Okay...here's the scoop! I ordered my pig powder on Wed. evening, came today (Friday) in the mail Can't get much quicker than that unless you live next door to Fatz. Took a little taste of straight powder.....WOW I can't wait for next weekend!!!! Seems like a winner to me Fatz!!!!


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 28, 2005)

That's great service Nick. I got an email from the USPS notifying me that my Pig Powder had been mailed and giving me a tracking number if I wanted to check it's progress.

Now I have to unload all that beer from the truck, I was just getting ready to head out to Louisiana to pick it up, damn.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 28, 2005)

FATZ said:
			
		

> I have actually SOLD OUT at this time.  After putting together my first 20 cans, I have already sold out.
> 
> Well, I say I am sold out.  I can make more rub and I can put it in the can and seal it up.  No labels left...haha.
> 
> ...



Get a Sharpie and write Pig Powder on the shaker!!!! Remind them they bought it for the powder, not the label!! :-D


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 28, 2005)

FATZ said:
			
		

> Either that or a printout of the label so they can tape it on if they want to....haha.
> 
> If the right feedback comes back to me, I will be offering it by the lb in sealed bags and a little cardboard topper.  You know, just like hanging on the shelves in the stores....haha.
> 
> That's what makes this so neat to me.  I have actually made up something that looks like you could buy in a store.  I think that is half of the coolness.  The other half is having enough PigPowder around here to last me forever...lol.



 Please, don't roll around in it naked!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 28, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> FATZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woody...you're STRANGE!!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 28, 2005)

FATZ said:
			
		

> You'll never know...haha. :-D



Oh shit, and I just tasted it!!! [-X


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 28, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well , I'm no _Larry_, but I'm workin on it!! :butthead:  :smt006  :smt031


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 28, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That being the case, you've got a long way to go! :-D


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 31, 2005)

Two (2) jars of Pig Powder awaited me in the mailbox when I got home today. 

Rushed inside, opened one up and tasted it and I must say I am impressed. GOOD JOB FATZ!!!!!!!!! :happyd:  =D>  I can tell that this rub will be great on ribs and pork butt.

Going to give it it's first opportunity this coming weekend and will report back the results.

Damn good service too, 3 days from ordering to delivery. Fatz, take a bow!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm so deep into my thoughts for this weekends cook that I don't have time to bs on this board :-D


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 1, 2005)

Anxiously awaiting mine...will report as soon as I taste it!!


----------



## Finney (Feb 2, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I'm so deep into my thoughts for this weekends cook that I don't have time to bs on this board :-D



The TARGET is to easy.  Must be a TRAP.   
Disengage!


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I'm so deep into my thoughts for this weekends cook that I don't have time to bs on this board :-D



I'll take this one Chris......."How deep can ya get in a wading pool ?"


----------



## Finney (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks WoodBackup,  I've got you next time.  :smt023


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 4, 2005)

Fatz I'll let you know after Sunday's cook. Went out and got the ribs today. Suppose to be 51 here on Sunday, gonna be a beautiful day to cook.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2005)

Same here FATZ.  Picking my ribs up tomorrow morning. should be 50, sunny and calm here.  8)


----------

